# Understanding fitment



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Beuller?


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Take a look at the 'Willtheyfit' website to get a visual idea of what your looking at wheel width and offset wise. the site gives you a ball park idea though. Way too many other factors come into play like how the wheel itself is designed.

As far as what I've see thus far, 18x8 40mm seem to work and 18x8.5 35mm seemed ok but the fenders were rolled then finally the custom fabbed fenders were made to fit 18x9's can't remember the offset though. 

If you have a local wheel or true race shop around they'll measure anyway and dial it in right and order for you. A good place to start would be to find authorized dealer for Forgeline, COR, Rays Engineering, etc. Places like these are usually required to measure according to wheel manufactures specs and then order your wheels.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok I will check it out. I found an 18x8 35mm and I think it will just sneak in there. I'm Canadian and it's a Canadian Company as well. I went to a local shop that did my Coilovers, they said I should go with a 18x8 since the Cruze doesn't need much rubber for the pitiful power it puts to the ground, and 8 wide is not going to be any problem at all.

The 35mm offset is going to give more poke that the 40mm both on an 18x8, correct?


----------



## originalkontrol (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes Cigaro, a 35 offset will push the wheel further towards the outside of the car than the 40. I asked Discount tire about some 18x8, 35 offset wheels, and they said they would fit just fine. It's only a 7mm difference from the stock offset which is indeed 42 from what I understand.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi originalkontrol. You are right on the 7mm difference in offset, but keep in mind the stock RS rims are 18x7.5, so it's 12.7mm more rim, but not all poke in addition to the 7mm in offset. Most of the 18x8s come in 40 offset, so very close to stock but a little more flush to the fender. I understand looks play a big role or the biggest role in this decision for many people, but I am not really content to just push the same size tire a little outwards if I can at minimum maintain the distance on the inside of the wheel well, and instead widen the contact patch by getting wider rims and tires in there. 

I actually want a 18x8.5 but not sure which offset will fit. And once I figure that out, I will shop and see if there is anything I actually want.

Hard to figure out.


----------



## originalkontrol (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, the wheel choices for this odd bolt pattern are pretty slim at the moment! I've been eyeballing some Styluz m542's... they are available in 18x8, 35 offset. I just want a little wider stance, a little more flush, and a little more dish. I def want more grip, but I feel like for the the street, 225's will provide more than I will ever need on a small light(ish) car. Yeah, trying to figure out what you can get away with is a big part of it. Handling is a biggie for me as well, and I'm planning on coilovers at some point, but will put handling as a prioity over looks. I also want to maintain the same or very close to same diameter tire. If I go wider tire, I have to go 245/40/18 which I would love, but don't know how they would work out on a lowered Cruze, especially with 18x8.5 or so... Weight has always been a big priority for my wheel choices, but without spending massive dollars, we're a bit limited there. What are your goals for your setup? Track days?
Edit: Maintaining fuel efficiency is also a biggie for me with this car, as it's part of why I bought it.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

The stock LTZ wheels and tires provide all the traction/handling I have ever needed. I've never really heard the tires squealing going around any corner at any speed that I've been brave enough to take it at. So, I would basically have to agree with the comments of your local shop.



Cigaro said:


> I went to a local shop that did my Coilovers, they said I should go with a 18x8 since the Cruze doesn't need much rubber for the pitiful power it puts to the ground, and 8 wide is not going to be any problem at all.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

iggy, I have no idea how you drive, but it sounds as though it certainly isn't as aggressive as me or most people who come from a performance or sport vehicle history. One road I take to work quite early in the am semi regularly has been featured on several movies/shows and I believe Top Gear is here filming there now. It's about 20-40 minutes of fun depending on your speed, full of twists and turns, lots of sports cars and bikes up there to test themselves. 

The stock 18" RS tires, basically they are junk. I'm running 225/45R18s right now, in Michelin X-Ice xi3 and they handle/grip WAY better than the stock crap. Yes that is right. Snow tires have better dry, wet, warm or cold performance than the stock junk which IMHO is not safe at all in mild wet much past 70mph in any real highway turn with a posted speed limit to match. It's actually embarrassing how bad they are. So bad I don't even want to mention the name of the stock tires.

Where the stock tires were sliding all around like a politician in an interview asked to explain a campaign promise he failed to deliver on, threatening to throw me into a cliff on one side or better yet off the edge of the one on the other side, same wheels, same bilstein coilover on the same settings (my car is not slammed, it's corner balanced within Bilstein's height specs so handles miles better than stock (LTZ RS)), the xi3 are capable of 15-20mph faster without a squeek of complaint. 

To keep a good pace I actually have to push the corners harder because my LTZ RS brakes are barely worth their weight in scrap metal. I'm pretty sure if I put my foot out my door and dragged it on the ground I could cut 20' off my 60-0. 

A shop not wanting to recommend an aggressive fitment on a car almost no one has any experience with because they don't want to be responsible for wheels that don't fit is not an endorsement for the stock setup on our car by any measure.

originalkontrol,

My goal is similar to yours, no racing or anything, but it's beginning to appear I have much higher expectations than most Cruze drivers do I believe, and I want this thing to feel safe driving how I prefer to drive. I've raced motorcycles on 3 continents as an amateur and sport car class in our local version of SCCA but am by no means a pro or pretending to be Ken Block.

I'm going to try and find some 18x8.5s and put 245 Michelin pilot super sport's on and then I will probably find it much better. Meanwhile I'm working on getting Brembo to make a Cruze BBK, then only after the handling, grip and braking are up to par, I will grab a tune and then let her be. Oh, probably a pair of Recaros for the front too. Then let her be.

I'm used to imports where the after-market is very developed compared to what is out there for the Cruze. I normally go to my shop and tell them what I want, and they know exactly what is out there, what will work and what will do what I want and all I have to do is pick a choice and pay 

I'm not used to digging through page after page without finding a single reasonable solution.


----------



## originalkontrol (Oct 30, 2014)

**** Cigaro, if I didn't know you were talking about a Cruze, I would swear you were talking about a Prius! What are you used to driving? Don't forget, the Cruze is an economy car, a sort of sporty one, but only sort of, and still primarily an economy car. If you wanted something to destroy twisty roads, I think perhaps you started with the wrong car... The stock tires are low rolling resistance things not designed with ultimate grip in mind, in fact that was probably relatively low in the priority list. Most stock tires on anything but actual performance cars aren't what you'd call great, or even good for that matter. While I def feel your need for tons more grip, I'm pretty sure you could never or should never need more grip on the street than a good set of 225's would provide... I've even done track days in my old Focus SVT with 215's and never wanted for more grip. My Subie had 215's on it, Pilot AS3's, and it had some pretty impressive grip, and that's on a larger slightly heavier car! And those are UHP all season tires... If you want 245's i totally understand, I think they wold look great on the car, but for simply getting enough grip, it seems overkill. LOL, come on, the brakes aren't THAT bad! Great pads should make them plenty strong for street use, and even light track duty. 
As for aftermarket, yeah, there is not the kind of support you'd get for a Honda or Subie, but there is still a fair amount of stuff out there... Have you checked ZZP performance, or Bad News Racing? Carid.com has some stuff as well. Big brake kits, intercoolers, intake, exhaust, suspension, tunes, etc. 
This car can be a great performer, but from the factory, it was not designed to be a sports car. 
Cheers.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

originalkontrol said:


> **** Cigaro, if I didn't know you were talking about a Cruze, I would swear you were talking about a Prius! What are you used to driving? Don't forget, the Cruze is an economy car, a sort of sporty one, but only sort of, and still primarily an economy car. If you wanted something to destroy twisty roads, I think perhaps you started with the wrong car... The stock tires are low rolling resistance things not designed with ultimate grip in mind, in fact that was probably relatively low in the priority list. Most stock tires on anything but actual performance cars aren't what you'd call great, or even good for that matter. While I def feel your need for tons more grip, I'm pretty sure you could never or should never need more grip on the street than a good set of 225's would provide... I've even done track days in my old Focus SVT with 215's and never wanted for more grip. My Subie had 215's on it, Pilot AS3's, and it had some pretty impressive grip, and that's on a larger slightly heavier car! And those are UHP all season tires... If you want 245's i totally understand, I think they wold look great on the car, but for simply getting enough grip, it seems overkill. LOL, come on, the brakes aren't THAT bad! Great pads should make them plenty strong for street use, and even light track duty.
> As for aftermarket, yeah, there is not the kind of support you'd get for a Honda or Subie, but there is still a fair amount of stuff out there... Have you checked ZZP performance, or Bad News Racing? Carid.com has some stuff as well. Big brake kits, intercoolers, intake, exhaust, suspension, tunes, etc.
> This car can be a great performer, but from the factory, it was not designed to be a sports car.
> Cheers.



Let's be honest... without a tune and some mild bolt ons performance wise it's meh. I agree completly with this tho, I think 245's are overkill and I would assume on an 18'' with 245's you would need to roll the fenders as well depending on the tire. You're car you're choice tho, I'm looking at some 18'' vossen wheels myself with a 225 conti dws tire.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Since I was a teen I was into VW's, culminating is several done up GTIs and a race built Golf. Then moved into Audi briefly, and then into BMW. Car before my Cruze was a '08 135i built to just about 450hp at the wheels, inline 6 twin turbo of course. These last 2 Cruzes ('12 new in 12 and '14 new in 14) have been my first domestics. 

I think I bought into the GM RS marketing. In my head I was equating it to something I think it was not. It is economy oriented, but it's not pure economy either. The Eco is, but the LTZ RS is not. Sure it uses like 70% the fuel of my last car, I will give it that, but it makes less than 30% the power. Right now I'm getting 27mpg, nothing crazy. My 135 was 19. That's miles better than the Camaro 2SS I took out for a bit, it got 11.5 mpg and makes a bit less power than the 135, but through a big V8 of course. Cruze to Camaro is a better comparison IMO, both GM and have very similar interiors.

Now don't get me wrong, I don't think I should be rollin down the road at double the speed limit with a stock Cruze and she's not even breaking a sweat. I know it's not a sports car. But at the same time, I don't think I have ever had a situation in normal weather conditions, rain here basically that I couldn't go the speed limit. That is the case with the stock tires. There is one thing they do very well at. E brake 180s. I do one every day I work at one specific site coming out to get through two plastic road dividers while doing a u turn and they never squeal or make a scene. Never lose chunks or anything, just slide like frozen beef patty's on the counter. 

And the brakes are that bad lol, 5 minutes of spirited driving and they are faded bad. They are better with Coilovers I will say. I'm trying to get a BBK in here, if not shortly I will get a ZZP "BBK" which is not a BBK IMO.

Now I do agree the 245s would be overkill, but that is totally ok with me. The price is basically the same, and if they fit, why not? 

Where I am at now is an 18" x 8 or 8.5 because I don't want the put the money into getting a 9" to fit, with a 225, 235 or 245 depending how she all looks fit wise.

I'm shocked there is not a list a of people with 8.5s.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco

I agree it need some HP mods, but for me those come after handling, grip, and brake mods. Realistically the way it's looking now, after the new wheels w/ summer tires, coilovers are in, a BBK and a tune, I will probably leave it as is, pay it off over the next couple years and buy a year old WRX STI, 3-4 year old M3 or if I can find one a 1M and leave this as my commuter instead of trying to have one car that can do it all.


----------



## originalkontrol (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL, Cigaro,I totally agree with you on the Brakes suspension, and wheels and tires being my first priority!_ Cornering prowess is absolutely number one priority for me, while I love speed, I am def more of a fast in the twisties kind of guy! My next car though, will be a BMW. I have a big thing for them. Yeah, I can't wait to get those horrible Pirellis off my car, slap on some Contis or some Michelins. Slammed, DWS are without doubt the best UHP A/S tires I've ever used!!! A bit unresponsive and soft for high performance dry driving, but kill it in the wet and snow! 
P.S. What is BBK? I'm sure I'll figure it out right after I post this and feel silly, but...
P.P.S. Lemme know if you get some 245's there, I would be interested as well, despite the overkill, I just think it would look wicked.:go::go: _


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Will send ya a PM.


----------

